# problem install jdk16 on freebsd8



## yuhuu (Apr 13, 2010)

i want to install jdk16 in freebsd8 but there is error that i dont know how to solve it.

```
cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16/
make install clean
```


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please access

     http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

 with a web browser and "Accept" the End User License Agreement for
 "Caffe Diablo 1.6.0".

 Please open

     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/

 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for "Java
 Cryptography Extension (JCE) Unlimited Strength Jurisdiction
 Policy Files 6" to obtain the JCE policy file, jce_policy-6.zip.

 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_25" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
```


For this problem i did try 

download 


http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cg...blo-caffe-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

and put them in /usr/ports/distfiles. but still get the same error.



```
cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16/
make install clean
```


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_13

IMPORTANT: To build the JDK 1.6.0 port, you should have at least
2.5Gb of free disk space in the build area!


 Due to licensing restrictions, certain files must be fetched manually.

 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_25" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip.

 Please download the patchset, bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2, from
 http://www.eyesbeyond.com/freebsddom/java/jdk16.html.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles
 and restart the build.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```

i also had updated the tree port.





any idea how to install it? thanks in advance anyway.


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 13, 2010)

Did you download the right tz update file?

What you need is tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip, and the one that I just checked on Sun page is tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip. Or turn it off if you don't need it (run `# make config` and uncheck TZUPDATE option).

http://miwi.homeunix.com/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip


----------



## yuhuu (Apr 13, 2010)

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/  --> which should i pick?? is it JDK 6 Update 19?

http://miwi.homeunix.com/distfiles/t...3_25-2009u.zip --> means i had download tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip

and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles. is it correct?


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 13, 2010)

yuhuu said:
			
		

> http://miwi.homeunix.com/distfiles/t...3_25-2009u.zip --> means i had download tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip
> 
> and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles. is it correct?


Yes.

You can refer to the /usr/ports/java/jdk16/distinfo file to find out which files you need to download.


----------



## yuhuu (Apr 13, 2010)

i did copy in /usr/ports/distfiles

jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007

jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007

jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007

tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u

jce_policy-6

bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar

and 

```
#cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
#make install clean
```

i got this.


> ===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
> ===>  Found saved configuration for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_14
> 
> IMPORTANT: To build the JDK 1.6.0 port, you should have at least
> ...


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 13, 2010)

yuhuu said:
			
		

> i did copy in /usr/ports/distfiles
> 
> jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007
> 
> ...



Hmm.. I just realized in your first post you were referring to java/jdk16 and java/diablo-jdk16 ports. Which one do you want to install anyway?

And the files you listed above.. did you truncate the extension for the sake of posting in this forum or you renamed the file? Am assuming you press F2 and copy the name of the file, hence the missing extension.

Oh and btw, check the checksum of the files, just in case.


----------



## yuhuu (Apr 14, 2010)

i want to install java/jdk16

yesh. i did press F2 and just copy the name without the extension.
may i know how to check the checksum of the file?


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 14, 2010)

You seemed to have all the correct files.

Check using the command `$ md5` or `$ sha256`, and compare the results with the checksums in distinfo.


```
od@meh:/usr/ports/java/jdk16#md5 /usr/ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip 
MD5 (/usr/ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip) = [color="Blue"]13d0dc6d3de7f4c5112913755281c0c0[/color]

od@meh:/usr/ports/java/jdk16#sha256 /usr/ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip 
SHA256 (tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip) = [color="Teal"]b2440ceffc322496546be0384a29bfc6322b290cdc1ef82ce363d742bcc357cc[/color]

od@meh:/usr/ports/java/jdk16#more distinfo | grep tzu | grep -v SIZE
MD5 (tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip) = [color="Blue"]13d0dc6d3de7f4c5112913755281c0c0[/color]
SHA256 (tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip) = [color="Teal"]b2440ceffc322496546be0384a29bfc6322b290cdc1ef82ce363d742bcc357cc[/color]
```


----------



## yuhuu (Apr 14, 2010)

tq so much!! i can install it. i know where is my mistakes is.

the mistakes is the zip file i extract it. when i realize my mistakes. 

i follow the files that should be in /usr/ports/distfiles is actually:

3. You have to install this all:
â€¢	bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2 - http://www.eyesbeyond.com/freebsddom/java/jdk16.html
â€¢	jce_policy-6.zip - http://www.mediafire.com/?9gsztvddgm4
â€¢	jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar - http://download.java.net/jdk6/6u3/
â€¢	jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar - http://download.java.net/jdk6/6u3
/
â€¢	jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar - http://download.java.net/jdk6/6u3/
â€¢	tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip  - http://miwi.homeunix.com/distfiles/t...3_25-2009u.zip
â€¢        diablo-caffe-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2 



thanks!!


----------

